

Natural Selection 2 - Pre-Sales Completely Changed Our Financial Picture - 3pt14159
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=25036

======
oneplusone
"As it turns out, 95 percent of preorders have been for the more expensive
package, which Cleveland admits has "really surprised" the team."

I was one of those 95% and I think the primary reason for this is people
_want_ to pay him for the original mod. I don't care if NS2 is terrible, in my
mind I am paying him for NS1.

~~~
DannoHung
Man, I didn't even know it was available to pre-buy it.

I'll pledge them the time value of my $40.

~~~
oneplusone
They just released the first two screenshots. Looks amazing.
[http://www.unknownworlds.com/ns2/news/2009/10/ns_7th_anniver...](http://www.unknownworlds.com/ns2/news/2009/10/ns_7th_anniversary_progress_and_first_ns2_screenshots)

------
CitizenKane
It would be interesting to see other companies try to do things like this.

From
[http://www.unknownworlds.com/ns2/news/2009/10/ns_7th_anniver...](http://www.unknownworlds.com/ns2/news/2009/10/ns_7th_anniversary_progress_and_first_ns2_screenshots)

"The great thing about the pre-orders is that they have allowed us to hire
another programmer (although it took some time to find the right person) and
he will help tremendously."

I think it's pretty cool when people know what the preorder money is going
into. It allows them to feel like they have a hand in the development of the
game. Very impressive stuff for such a small game studio.

------
3pt14159
I am one of the many that pre-ordered the $40 version. Natural Selection 1 was
so good, I wouldn't even mind if they are never even able to get NS2 out the
door. I also find it very interesting that one third of their capital was
raised this way.

------
Tuna-Fish
I think they also got something way more valuable than money from the
preorders. Now they owe a game to 6000 rabid fans. Sure, they took angel
funding before, but honestly, this is a lot more personal.

